# A year already? Update and thoughts.



## nessanicolle (Jan 10, 2013)

[attachment=6129][attachment=6130][attachment=6131][attachment=6132][attachment=6133][attachment=6134]Hey there!
My "little" guy is a year old as of this month.
Time has flew by and it seems like yesterday that I got em.
I have got to say, for having such a rep, my Colombian is probably the nicest reptile that I have ever met. I'm fairly certain it's a he and is at two feet now. I couldn't have asked for anything more and I'm definitely a Tegu person now.
Can't wait for years to come! 

-Vanessa


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 10, 2013)

It's a cutie. Do you feel the beads on each side on the vent?


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 10, 2013)

What a looker!


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## tegus4life (Jan 11, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## nessanicolle (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! The little beads are definitely there. I knew it the second i got em he was going to be a boy.


----------

